# Ronda Rousey's mother says coach Edmond Taarverydan is 'terrible' and a 'bad person'



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was unexpected. Usually she's quite reserved. I thought they, Ronda and Edmond had a very strong connection and bond. I actually like the idea of not coaching her and allowing her to prove to herself that she truly wanted to train. I don't see anything wrong with that. Maybe there's more to the story, but I think it shouldn't have been aired out now as it's going to cause some friction between all of them. 

Maybe she feels she's losing her daughter to that team...I dunno. Ann Maria is an intelligent person and I trust her judgement, but I still think they (Edmond/Ronda) work well together.



> Ronda Rousey's mother is nothing if not brutally honest. And for the first time, she is making it known how she feels about Rousey's coach.
> 
> AnnMaria DeMars is not a fan of Edmond Tarverdyan as a coach or a human being, she told LatiNation in a recently released video.
> 
> ...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Ronda would flourish no matter where she trained today, she already has a skillset that dominates her division. I don't credit Edmond with anything regarding her success.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Jessamyn Duke, Shayna Baszler, Jake Ellenberger, Travis Browne and Gegard Mousasi are probably the most visible people to work with Ronda's coach recently. 

Ronda is the only one out of all of them who seems to be doing well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


> Jessamyn Duke, Shayna Baszler, Jake Ellenberger, Travis Browne and Gegard Mousasi are probably the most visible people to work with Ronda's coach recently.
> 
> Ronda is the only one out of all of them who seems to be doing well.


I had no idea Moose was there, but Jake and TB have been on a losing streak. Moose lost, but that wasn't due to bad game planning or anything. 

I never viewed him as an MMA coach, but more of a boxing coach. I don't see anything that would show me he's what she says, but who knows. I find it strange it's being voiced now especially after all those title defenses. But yah she's talented enough to have thrived anywhere...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Jessamyn Duke, Shayna Baszler, Jake Ellenberger, Travis Browne and Gegard Mousasi are probably the most visible people to work with Ronda's coach recently.
> 
> Ronda is the only one out of all of them who seems to be doing well.


It also depends on the people. From the way he talks and his advice in the corners, I think John Kavannagh seems like a cracking coach, but outside of Conor and Gunnar he doesn't really have too many good fighters.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I had no idea Moose was there, but Jake and TB have been on a losing streak. Moose lost, but that wasn't due to bad game planning or anything.
> 
> I never viewed him as an MMA coach, but more of a boxing coach. I don't see anything that would show me he's what she says, but who knows. I find it strange it's being voiced now especially after all those title defenses. But yah she's talented enough to have thrived anywhere...


Yeah has hasn't impressed me much. I mean take Rondas last fight where she got cracked twice hard on the jaw by beth counter punching in the first 10 seconds. True she showed nice boxing technique in the finish and great power with the KO blow, but if you ask me a boxing coaches first job is to teach someone not to get hit. 
Ronda could be that good it doesn't matter who's coaching her. 

Seems hard for the women in MMA though. Guys like Ludwig being totally sexist and this dude not even acknowledging a female in the gym for months.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rondas mum being Rondas mom. No surprise.

Male MMA coach ignoring the first girls to join his gym. No surprise there either.

Male MMA fans as a whole pretty much ignored women's MMA for ages. I certainly did, not that I'm particularly proud of it in hindsight. 

As for Edmond, I can't look at him without laughing. He has such a mean face. Like a total douche. Reminds my of one of my buddies from younger days. He was a douche as well, but a funny douche.:hug:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Rondas mum being Rondas mom. No surprise.
> 
> Male MMA coach ignoring the first girls to join his gym. No surprise there either.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything. When Women were still in SF I couldn't bare that shit. I had a bad feeling inside me similarly to how I feel when I watch street fights - doesn't feel right. I've grown to it now and don't mind women beating the crapola out of each other anymore lol.

And I was about to say that he kinda does look like a douche, but I think that's cause hes Armenian or something :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> And I was about to say that he kinda does look like a douche, but I think that's cause hes Armenian or something :laugh:


He looks a lot like my Turkish buddies. They all have that mean mug thing going on. Bunch of nutters, but I love them.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah has hasn't impressed me much. I mean take Rondas last fight where she got cracked twice hard on the jaw by beth counter punching in the first 10 seconds. True she showed nice boxing technique in the finish and great power with the KO blow, but if you ask me a boxing coaches first job is to teach someone not to get hit.
> Ronda could be that good it doesn't matter who's coaching her.
> 
> Seems hard for the women in MMA though. Guys like Ludwig being totally sexist and this dude not even acknowledging a female in the gym for months.


Exactly she would have done well anywhere.

I think she would have excelled had she gone to another gym, as I noticed she purely boxes vs kick boxing. Imagine if she learned under Hooft. 



Soojooko said:


> He looks a lot like my Turkish buddies. They all have that mean mug thing going on. Bunch of nutters, but I love them.


They all have the same look, Persians, Turkish, and Armenians especially...heh.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

So her only professional issue with him is he didn't pay attention to Ronda in the beginning? That's pretty weak... 

Could Ronda have been great anywhere? Probably... but she's doing ok where she's at too. To critics him as her coach solely based off something that happened before he even started coaching her is stupid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> So her only professional issue with him is he didn't pay attention to Ronda in the beginning? That's pretty weak...
> 
> Could Ronda have been great anywhere? Probably... but she's doing ok where she's at too. To critics him as her couch solely based off something that happened before he even started couching her is stupid.


True, from a purely objective point of view. But this is Rondas moms. Of course she's going to feel like that. As far as she's concerned, her daughter has sun rays gushing out of her arse.

I'm sure the parents of many MMA fighters have unreasonable expectations. We just never get to hear them, as generally the MMA press couldn't give a shit... And thank fook for that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> So her only professional issue with him is he didn't pay attention to Ronda in the beginning? That's pretty weak...
> 
> Could Ronda have been great anywhere? Probably... but she's doing ok where she's at too. To critics him as her coach solely based off something that happened before he even started coaching her is stupid.


I reckon if he was ignoring her because she was a female, he deserves a lot of shit for it. Remember she was an olympic medalist not some newbie


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I reckon if he was ignoring her because she was a female, he deserves a lot of shit for it. Remember she was an olympic medalist not some newbie


Him ignoring her maybe makes him a "terrible" person but that isn't really a reflection of his coaching ability.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it's his character that's being called into question by her mom. And as I stated in terms so coaching ability Rondas boxing was not exactly like water recently in the first exchanges of the last fight, she looked stiff and robotic while she got cracked a few times


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Well it's his character that's being called into question by her mom. And as I stated in terms so coaching ability Rondas boxing was not exactly like water recently in the first exchanges of the last fight, she looked stiff and robotic while she got cracked a few times


Well she called his character into question but then didn't give any details... and I'm not defending his coaching ability at all. I'm simply saying the fact that he ignored Ronda in the beginning isn't reason enough to call him a bad coach.

So she either needs to give real details or shut it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Well she called his character into question but then didn't give any details... and I'm not defending his coaching ability at all. I'm simply saying the fact that he ignored Ronda in the beginning isn't reason enough to call him a bad coach.
> 
> So she either needs to give real details or shut it.


Eh, I've also never heard anything that led me to believe he's a particularly good coach.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Eh, I've also never heard anything that led me to believe he's a particularly good coach.


Once again.. he might be the shittiest coach in the world.... but if someone is going to call him out, they should at least provide arguments to that point. Not some snotty "he didn't pay attention to my daughter".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> So her only professional issue with him is he didn't pay attention to Ronda in the beginning? That's pretty weak...


I think this is a follow up to something that came up a few months back where Ronda's mom said she thinks some of the people Ronda hangs around with are douchebags.

That probably isn't the only reason Ronda's mom doesn't like her coach. She's just professional enough not to go into detail and air all the nasty details in a way that will reflect negatively on her daughter.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Once again.. he might be the shittiest coach in the world.... but if someone is going to call him out, they should at least provide arguments to that point. Not some snotty "he didn't pay attention to my daughter".


Well a snotty comment is one way to look at it. Discriminating against women is another. And Im not for the PC brigade as you know, but I am for equality, and women need to be treated the same as men, when a guy doesn't do that in my mind its a sign that he is an arrogant prick.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

In my experience head coaches are rarely the catalyst for major changes in fighters. 

The UFC sell us a line about 'Ronda's elite striking' but lets be honest the only real factors in her success are her work ethic, years of elite judo training and the work she does with Rener Gracie her BJJ coach. 

I'm not sure Edmond would have altered her fighting ability at all to be honest.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ronda Rousey and TJ Dillashaw began fighting in the UFC around the same time.

Look at how much TJ's striking has improved in comparison to Ronda who looks almost exactly the same as she did when she started fighting in MMA.

That more than anything could show how bad of a coach Edmond is.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Well a snotty comment is one way to look at it. Discriminating against women is another. And Im not for the PC brigade as you know, but I am for equality, and women need to be treated the same as men, when a guy doesn't do that in my mind its a sign that he is an arrogant prick.


I getcha... and I still think that makes him a crappy person. It seems like everything else she doesn't like about him... makes him a crappy person. I'd just say... "he's a crappy person".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Wow, shite got real...*



> *Ronda Rousey's mom on coach: 'I would run over him with my car if there wasn't a law against it'*
> 
> Saying Ronda Rousey's mother pulls no punches would be like saying Rousey is a pretty good MMA fighter. It's a gross understatement.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/10/...ach-i-would-run-over-him-with-my-car-if-there


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/10/...ach-i-would-run-over-him-with-my-car-if-there


She's saying some pretty bold things without adding any support statements.... so far she just looks like the beetch. 

Maybe if she would say "i want to run him over with my car because......" we could all get behind her.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

My patented Douchbag-O-Meter ranks them:

1. Edmund
2. Ronda's Mom
3. Ronda

Edmund is a fake tough guy and most likely the worst coach with a name in all of MMA. Just take a look at his record. Ronda I give half a pass because she's just stupid, but her mom is a Doctor of some kind. Doctor's are _supposed_ to be intelligent.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, she finally did elaborate a little.



> “Because he is extremely disrespectful to women. If you read in Ronda’s book, you know when she walked into his gym she had been a Junior World gold medalist, Olympic medalist, World medalist in judo and he (Tarverdyan) didn’t give her the time of day. And he has had that exact same pattern with many women in the gym and I have seen it with my own eyes where they train there and it’s basically a waste of their time. And they’re talked to in a way that just makes my jaw drop.”
> 
> “We talked about it before and she said, ‘Oh I got a fight coming up. You only get that pass from me once. Whatever she wants to do in her career, that’s her business, but if you’re in a situation where you’re really causing harm to other people by being used as bait to lure people in there, I think somebody needs to speak up. And all I did was say publicly what people have been whispering for years, but no one had the balls to speak up because Edmond is like that gatekeeper to Ronda.”


I love ronda's Mom. I wish she was the godmother to my girls.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got a lot of respect for AnnaMarie. So of course it was very surprising to hear these statements. She's never spoke negatively about anyone I can remember of. Something big must have been brewing that we don't necessarily know about. Coaches, friends will never get in the way of family. I don't know what her objectives are other than to drive her away from that gym. I always thought they (Edmond/Ronda) were super tight! There's nothing on the surface that shows me he's a grade A douche like Duane. 

Very curious to hear Edmund's side. It's a lose lose situation. 

On the flip side even though he did win a "lottery ticket" it was Ronda who walked in there and not the other way around. 

What are ya gonna do...life is always about drama.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think its pretty much guaranteed Edmond is a terrible coach.

Has anyone noticed Ronda never throws kicks in her fights? The only kick she has ever thrown was in her 2nd fight with Miesha Tate. Edmond tells Ronda she should never, ever, throw kicks because it shows her opponents that she's getting fustrated.

That's the kind of weak advice Ronda's head coach gives her on a regular basis afaik. Even armenians like Karo Parisyan were saying negative things about Edmond's coaching awhile back. They're not proud of the fact Edmond is coaching Ronda. They view it moreso as being a "blonde moment" on Ronda's part for working with such a low quality guy.

I think that Edmond being a boxing coach, he doesn't want his fighters to show anything other than boxing when they fight--so he can take the credit for their wins. He makes up these bogus reasons for them not to kickbox, wrestle or grapple. Telling Ronda not to throw kicks, because he only wants to show off her boxing for his own benefit, that could be a 100% greed move on his part.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


> I think its pretty much guaranteed Edmond is a terrible coach.
> 
> Has anyone noticed Ronda never throws kicks in her fights? The only kick she has ever thrown was in her 2nd fight with Miesha Tate. Edmond tells Ronda she should never, ever, throw kicks because it shows her opponents that she's getting fustrated.
> 
> ...


I thought they (Karo + Edmon) were all part of the same team. Do you have that quote from em. Karo had wicked judo throws!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

This is unrelated, but I don't like Edmund because he's not tough at all. He acts like Rondas little b***h boy. Like he'd let her play dress up on him and put makeup on him for fun and s**t. Like he's one of her girlfriends giggling with her and s**t. That seems like a lack of dignity to me if I was a fighter and wanted a strong coach I wouldn't want one that would give me a f***ing footrub. 

Give me a Ray Longo over that guy any day. On top of that Ronda's boxing sucks. She tries to look like Tyson when she shadow boxes then is just a sloppy brawler in the cage.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought they (Karo + Edmon) were all part of the same team. Do you have that quote from em. Karo had wicked judo throws!


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/04/karo-p...-at-friction-between-ronda-rousey-and-old-gym

For some reason, I remembered the things Karo said as being more negative. Maybe it was my imagination.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/04/karo-p...-at-friction-between-ronda-rousey-and-old-gym
> 
> For some reason, I remembered the things Karo said as being more negative. Maybe it was my imagination.


Based on what I read I can sense there's something there, but it doesn't look like he wants to stir the pot too much as he ended the interview by saying all the Armenians should unite since there aren't too many of em around. 

I actually kinda feel bad for Edmond, cuz he's relatively low profile. Ray I can't stand, but he is proven; three champs in his camp. I find the timing to be interesting given the whole TAM ordeal. Funny how both TJ and Ronda are at the top yet there's beef with their head trainers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “Because he is extremely disrespectful to women. If you read in Ronda’s book, you know when she walked into his gym she had been a Junior World gold medalist, Olympic medalist, World medalist in judo and he (Tarverdyan) didn’t give her the time of day. And he has had that exact same pattern with many women in the gym and I have seen it with my own eyes where they train there and it’s basically a waste of their time. And they’re talked to in a way that just makes my jaw drop.”
> 
> “We talked about it before and she said, ‘Oh I got a fight coming up. You only get that pass from me once. Whatever she wants to do in her career, that’s her business, but if you’re in a situation where you’re really causing harm to other people by being used as bait to lure people in there, I think somebody needs to speak up. And all I did was say publicly what people have been whispering for years, but no one had the balls to speak up because Edmond is like that gatekeeper to Ronda.”


I'm a little confused. Are y'all missing the point or just ignoring it. It's not about his coaching of ronda. it's about him being a disrespectful asshole to the women he is using ronda to draw to his gym. They come to his gym and pay him because of ronda and they get treated like shit.

I'll say it again. I wish Ronda's mom could be Godmother to my girls.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm a little confused. Are y'all missing the point or just ignoring it. It's not about his coaching of ronda. it's about him being a disrespectful asshole to the women he is using ronda to draw to his gym. They come to his gym and pay him because of ronda and they get treated like shit.
> 
> I'll say it again. I wish Ronda's mom could be Godmother to my girls.


It is about his coaching.

TJ Dillashaw and Honda Housey both began fighting in the UFC near the same time. Look at how much TJ's kickboxing has improved in that time, wheras Ronda's kickboxing looks almost exactly the same now as it did when she started fighting. Ronda punches harder now, that's the only improvement she has made in her stand up in the last 2-4 years. Ok, now look at how far TJ Tillashaw has come with his stand up working with a competent striking coach within the same amount of time.

There's a major difference between the progression of TJ and Ronda people aren't acknowledging that illustrates the difference between a good striking coach and a bad one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Trix said:


> It is about his coaching.
> 
> TJ Dillashaw and Honda Housey both began fighting in the UFC near the same time. Look at how much TJ's kickboxing has improved in that time, wheras Ronda's kickboxing looks almost exactly the same now as it did when she started fighting. Ronda punches harder now, that's the only improvement she has made in her stand up in the last 2-4 years. Ok, now look at how far TJ Tillashaw has come with his stand up working with a competent striking coach within the same amount of time.
> 
> There's a major difference between the progression of TJ and Ronda people aren't acknowledging that illustrates the difference between a good striking coach and a bad one.


and any of that has exactly what to do with the subject of this thread? have you read the OP? have you read any of the statements that Ronda's mom made? would you please point out the part where she critiques his coaching ability? She says he's a bad coach because of the way he treats the women he's supposed to be coaching not because ronda's striking sucks

go start a thread that says "trix says Edmund taarverydan is a terrible coach."


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> It is about his coaching.
> 
> TJ Dillashaw and Honda Housey both began fighting in the UFC near the same time. Look at how much TJ's kickboxing has improved in that time, wheras Ronda's kickboxing looks almost exactly the same now as it did when she started fighting. Ronda punches harder now, that's the only improvement she has made in her stand up in the last 2-4 years. Ok, now look at how far TJ Tillashaw has come with his stand up working with a competent striking coach within the same amount of time.
> 
> There's a major difference between the progression of TJ and Ronda people aren't acknowledging that illustrates the difference between a good striking coach and a bad one.


Yeah but you are using probably the guy in the organisation who has had the most improvement over any athlete. Actually I can't remember anyone ever improving so fast as TJ has. Not sure thats a fair comparison. 

But I do agree to an extent on the boxing, her defence looked shit. Her attack was on point though. She has made a lot of improvements


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> and any of that has exactly what to do with the subject of this thread? have you read the OP? have you read any of the statements that Ronda's mom made? would you please point out the part where she critiques him as a coach?
> 
> go start a thread that says "trix says Edmund taarverydan is a terrible coach."


Here's another reason Edmond is a bad coach.

He only brings in boxers for Ronda to spar with. He doesn't bring in kickboxers or anyone that throws kicks, elbows or knees. Its just straight boxing for the most part.

Another reason he's a bad coach, he teaches his fighters to only throw punches and use only boxing. No kicks allowed. He's a one dimensional boxing only guy.

The reason he focuses only on boxing could have to do with him wanting his fighters to showcase boxing only so Edmond the boxing coach can take credit for their wins. In that Edmond could be one of those greedy guys who cares more about himself than his fighters success.

Ronda's mom might not say all this explicitly but little things like him refusing to work with Ronda for months don't have to be the coincidence people make it out to be. Not being smart enough to recognize talent when you see it, and needing months to see worthwhile opportunities could be considered a sign of low intelligence and extremely low fight IQ. Ronda's mom probably has it right even if people don't see it.

If it is true that Edmond has low intelligence and low fight IQ because it took him months to see that working with Ronda was a good opportunity for him that isn't a fluke. Its indicative of character traits that extend to his coaching and expertise and shows that his level of expertise probably is extremely low.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

From my own experience I can say that my mother has way more often been right than wrong when I thought that her opinion on other people in my life was that of my mother just being my overly caring and overly protective mother.

I guess mothers usually just have a very good sense for what's going on/wrong in their kids surroundings.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I figured out what Ronda's mom is talking about when she says he's disrespectful to women.



> "*Because he is extremely disrespectful to women*," De Mars told Pro MMA Now's Rhadi Ferguson, elaborating on her previous comments about disliking Tarverdyan. "If you read in Ronda's book, you know when she walked into his gym she had been a junior world gold medalist, Olympic medalist, world medalist in judo and he didn't give her the time of day. And *he has had that exact same pattern with many women in the gym and I have seen it with my own eyes where they train there and it's basically a waste of their time. And they're talked to in a way that just makes my jaw drop*.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/10/...oach-edmond-tarverdyan-disrespectful-mma-news


Awhile ago Jessamyn Duke and Shayna Baszler were living with Ronda in california and Edmond was coaching them. I think Ronda was covering some of Duke and Baszler's bills and providing them with a place to stay, transportation and so on.

Jessamyn Duke and Shayna Baszler moved from california to Las Vegas and left the team for reasons not stated Baszler is retired afaik and Jessamyn Duke is training at CSW with Josh Barnett, Paulson, etc.

I would guess there's some history between Duke, Baszler and Edmond that that's not public. Ronda's mom feels partially responsible and doesn't want history to repeat itself. No one wants to say anything to Ronda because they're afraid to tell her to her face what a douchebag her head coach is.

Ronda's mom feels she has to take one for the team and get the word out.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

towwffc said:


> This is unrelated, but I don't like Edmund because he's not tough at all. He acts like Rondas little b***h boy. Like he'd let her play dress up on him and put makeup on him for fun and s**t. Like he's one of her girlfriends giggling with her and s**t. That seems like a lack of dignity to me if I was a fighter and wanted a strong coach I wouldn't want one that would give me a f***ing footrub.
> 
> Give me a Ray Longo over that guy any day. On top of that Ronda's boxing sucks. She tries to look like Tyson when she shadow boxes then is just a sloppy brawler in the cage.


On the Rogan Podcast Schaub said that when he was dating Ronda she surrounded herself with yes men.

Got a feeling Edmund is one of those guys.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, we have an idea more common than not Edmond is not exactly a stellar un-replaceable coach *plus*... Ronda's mom hates the guts of the guy so, ... how it is even possible Ronda is still training under him? :confused02:

Are they held by contract? Is Ronda having a hard time with her mother about this situation? Did she say anything about this herself? Is this the best environment to anyone's camp?

So many questions, I just can't get this situation.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, we have an idea more common than not Edmond is not exactly a stellar un-replaceable coach *plus*... Ronda's mom hates the guts of the guy so, ... how it is even possible Ronda is still training under him? :confused02:
> 
> Are they held by contract? Is Ronda having a hard time with her mother about this situation? Did she say anything about this herself? Is this the best environment to anyone's camp?
> 
> So many questions, I just can't get this situation.


Ronda likes to be in complete control. This is probably a by-product of her childhood and early adulthood where she said she felt she had no control over her life.

Now she has full control but nobody dare tell her whats up. She's in for rude awaking soon. 

I'm not a fan of her mother by any means, but I've got a feeling she is right, in this situation.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, we have an idea more common than not Edmond is not exactly a stellar un-replaceable coach *plus*... Ronda's mom hates the guts of the guy so, ... *how it is even possible Ronda is still training under him?* :confused02:
> 
> Are they held by contract? Is Ronda having a hard time with her mother about this situation? Did she say anything about this herself? Is this the best environment to anyone's camp?
> 
> So many questions, I just can't get this situation.


I guess he is an at least OK Boxing coach, Rousey having zero striking background probably can't tell the difference. And with three of her last four fights winning by KO it's hard for her to see that he might be a not so good striking coach.

And since he realized that he actually couldn't have hit more of a jackpot than with Rousey, he's probably completely up her ass and for her, who has obviously had some self-esteem issues all her life, this is surely quite comforting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

To be fair to Edmond, Rondas looks pretty good when training. But she goes proper slopfest during the fights. A coach can't really help with that. Only experience and sparing can. I'm not sure Rondas spars much at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> I guess he is an at least OK Boxing coach, Rousey having zero striking background probably can't tell the difference. And with three of her last four fights winning by KO it's hard for her to see that he might be a not so good striking coach.
> 
> And since he realized that he actually couldn't have hit more of a jackpot than with Rousey, he's probably completely up her ass and for her, who has obviously had some self-esteem issues all her life, this is surely quite comforting.


Sounds like good old Stockholm Syndrome to me, then.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not gonna throw Edmond under the bus cuz he's taught a student who has gotten far enough. But I NOW see Ronda's mom's pov. Ronda needs to add on another camp...a specialized one. Better game planning, shore up her striking deficiencies. Edmond tells her not to kick, then how will she know how to block one although granted she wasn't looking and was already dazed. 

Well, it looks like Aldo and Mighty Mouse are on the radar now. 

*No one stays on top forever. *


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Not gonna throw Edmond under the bus cuz he's taught a student who has gotten far enough. But I NOW see Ronda's mom's pov. Ronda needs to add on another camp...a specialized one. Better game planning, shore up her striking deficiencies. Edmond tells her not to kick, then how will she know how to block one although granted she wasn't looking and was already dazed.
> 
> Well, it looks like Aldo and Mighty Mouse are on the radar now.
> 
> *No one stays on top forever. *


Please don't compare Aldo and MM to this arrogant fool. Conor matches Ronda in personality, deeds and level of competition more than either of those two REAL champs, as Holm matches Aldo and MM in personality. 

Both Rousey and Conor blindly chasing money and fame, shooting their mouths off for beating nobodies and one or two decent ones under lucky circumstances. Aldo and MM have smashed the best in every field of combat, fully prepared.

The humble, focused champs only fall from age, or retire as champ (GSP). People like that are LEGENDS. Eating humble pie is reserved for assholes like Rousey and Conor who don't already have humility and true focus. 

Conor is next.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Chad Mendes: Nobody.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is what she was up against along with a world champion boxer and muay thai. Put everything together and you have the perfect storm.

Now, knowing that Ronda is a world class Olympic athlete. She now needs a world class team behind her. If perennial fighter Ryan Bader's striking can improve so can hers. 

Ronda needs to spar with Nick Diaz, Andre Ward, Tyson, and train with a new camp in addition to Edmond since it seems they have a strong relationship. I mean, who's the grappling coach, jitz coach, striking, muay thai (they don't even practice kicking thus they don't know how to block it), MMA coach, etc.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Eating humble pie is reserved for assholes like Rousey and Conor who don't already have humility and true focus.
> 
> Conor is next.


Yeah the world is much better if everyone is the same with the same personality and humble and boring. And we can all celebrate this on facebook and pat eachother on the back and rejoice in our PC same views and homogenous personality!
Ronda is a cool chick give her a break.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> This was unexpected. Usually she's quite reserved. I thought they, Ronda and Edmond had a very strong connection and bond. I actually like the idea of not coaching her and allowing her to prove to herself that she truly wanted to train. I don't see anything wrong with that. Maybe there's more to the story, but I think it shouldn't have been aired out now as it's going to cause some friction between all of them.
> 
> Maybe she feels she's losing her daughter to that team...I dunno. Ann Maria is an intelligent person and I trust her judgement, but I still think they (Edmond/Ronda) work well together.


Both Rhonda and her mother have terrible attitudes.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> ...Eating humble pie is reserved for assholes like Rousey and Conor who don't already have humility and true focus.
> 
> Conor is next.


Yeah, but Conor is more humorous and light hearted about his smack talk. It's actually entertaining. He does it with a purpose and is always in control. Kind of like Chael. 

Rhonda actually believed her hype, and was smug and annoying. I don't think there any comparison, here, and I think Conor dominates Aldo. My take anyway.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah the world is much better if everyone is the same with the same personality and humble and boring.


I could be as humble as the next guy and still have a completely different personality at the same time. I don't know what are you talking about here.

Conors and Rouseys are unique in their own way, but if they would never to exist, or even a Chael Sonnen, this sport wouldn't be boring at all because of it.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

It might not be boring but it would be significantly less entertaining!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> It might not be boring but it would be *significantly less entertaining!*


You might be right...










*I am highly entertained right now.* :laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Liddellianenko said:
> 
> 
> > Eating humble pie is reserved for assholes like Rousey and Conor who don't already have humility and true focus.
> ...


She's far from a cool chick.

Hypocrit

Vein

Boastful

Sociopathic, she broke a dudes ribs on a judo toss for fun. The guy was a reporter or something and she slammed him as hard as possible.

Delusional

I'm thankful the psycho is no longer champ. She's so narcissistic and so negative I was sick of it, Holm is ten times the champ. People want to call Rousey a role model when she's been acting like a psycho bitch the past 3 years. We all knew she was talented but as a person I can't stand her.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah the world is much better if everyone is the same with the same personality and humble and boring. And we can all celebrate this on facebook and pat eachother on the back and rejoice in our PC same views and homogenous personality!
> Ronda is a cool chick give her a break.


Yeah because being an arrogant trash talking douchebag is the only other personality apart from a facebook PC drone. You need to get out more.

If I want variety in my ice cream sundae, I don't have to add a turd on top just so that it's not "all the same". There are plenty of beautiful varieties like vanilla, chocolate, strawberry etc. without being forced to like something toxic for the sake of "uniqueness".

Ronda was the farthest thing from a "cool" chick. She was an annoying, arrogant, pouty faced twit who thought the world revolved around her and was a complete douche to everyone around her. She had it coming big time.

She deserved to have her bloated head kicked off and when someone deserves something so bad, it usually comes around, to the delight of everyone that had to put up with their nonsense.



Calminian said:


> Yeah, but Conor is more humorous and light hearted about his smack talk. It's actually entertaining. He does it with a purpose and is always in control. Kind of like Chael.
> 
> Rhonda actually believed her hype, and was smug and annoying. I don't think there any comparison, here, and I think Conor dominates Aldo. My take anyway.


Conor is humorous where Ronda was not, and he has some redeeming qualities true. 

But if you think Conor believes his hype any less than Ronda, you have another thing coming. This douche "believes" he has a $100 mil contract and he's going to buy out the UFC and he's a hot superstar multi-division champ, all for beating a fringe top 10 and a gassed guy with a 2 week camp.

All that self-belief would be fine, except he makes it a point that everyone NOT named Conor McGregor is a bottom feeding cretin that is poor, slow, stupid, uncoordinated fool. He's in for a ruder awakening than Ronda when he comes up against an actual well prepared true champ like Aldo. But we shall soon see, less than a month.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Conor is a little nutty yeah but Ronda was saying she's the best fighter in the world. Not best mma fighter, not best female fighter but best fighter period. She had reached unprecedented levels of delusion.

I've never seen Conor injure an untrained reporter, never seem him in deceitful relationships with coworkers, never seen him boasting he's the greatest, that he can beat up heavyweights and prp boxers. Ronda was at an unseen level of delusion.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't understand why you guys dismiss the fact that most of the talk is for show, for numbers for cash. Its clever business clearly as both of them are the richest fighters in the game right now or at least the highest paid currently. They have been smart. Ronda could retire now if she wanted and never have to work again!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> *Don't understand why you guys dismiss the fact that most of the talk is for show, for numbers for cash.* Its clever business clearly as both of them are the richest fighters in the game right now or at least the highest paid currently. They have been smart. Ronda could retire now if she wanted and never have to work again!


Casuals do generate a lot of money.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

It's cute how anyone can say they "know" someone based on their public persona, interviews and social media lol.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Nick Diaz weighs in.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

zarny said:


> It's cute how anyone can say they "know" someone based on their public persona, interviews and social media lol.


Don't buy this "public persona" one bit. Never did.
Someone constantly acts like a dick in front of me, I don't need to speculate if that one would be a soft sweet person at times, when alone, combing the stray cat he/she rescued from a tree. You constantly act like a dick, you are a dick. Simple as that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Well first it's your interpretation that he's acting like a dick. I think it's funny and entertaining. Aside from that it's his job and he does it to make money or she does. A singer sings and performs, a prize fighter talks trash and fights. This ain't far eastern karate where respect is the name of the game 

Mohammed Ali used to drive outside his opponents house in the middle of the night to shout abuse at them to get his edge, and to cause a stir and make the press into a frenzy. Is he a dick for doing that or was he smart to do that?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Well first it's your interpretation that he's acting like a dick. I think it's funny and entertaining. Aside from that it's his job and he does it to make money or she does. A singer sings and performs, a prize fighter talks trash and fights. This ain't far eastern karate where respect is the name of the game
> 
> Mohammed Ali used to drive outside his opponents house in the middle of the night to shout abuse at them to get his edge, and to cause a stir and make the press into a frenzy. Is he a dick for doing that or was he smart to do that?


Actually I was speaking about Ronda, not Conor. Maybe the quote I picked referred to Conor, but his name wasn't there, so I just assumed it was about Ronda. I should have been more specific. 

Both are totally different. I can go along well humored ways of getting into your opponent's head, even have good laughs when they are clever, like Conor saying he would rest his balls on Mendes forehead (didn't happen, though  ). 

Ronda doesn't do that, though. She is mean in her remarks. She attacks with the clear intention to hurt, not to entertain, and her last acts against a really cool person everybody likes in Holm was just the proof I needed she is a bitch and money, fame and power only pointed her farther to the wrong way, straight to the cliff she ultimately fell off.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

There's nothing "clever" about pandering to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah but Rondas badass thing is very clever. It's like a teen angst thing. Young girls love that shit. The song she comes out to the take no shit demeanor. I think it's very clever. 

Also I think she's an impressionable girl still young and under the spotlight and huge pressure. Very hard to deal with. People need to cut her some slack!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> There's nothing "clever" about *pandering to the lowest common denominator*.


That took me while to decipher, LOL, but I think I got it. I think... 

Anyway, I don't feel exactly amused for this way of promoting fights, as I said plenty of times, but eventually I find a really good joke among the trash, not from Ronda, though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Don't buy this "public persona" one bit. Never did.
> Someone constantly acts like a dick in front of me, I don't need to speculate if that one would be a soft sweet person at times, when alone, combing the stray cat he/she rescued from a tree. You constantly act like a dick, you are a dick. Simple as that.


I think some people really do separate their personas. Chael Sonnen, for example, I've met him, I know people who know him well (his family is from my area), and by these accounts, he seems to be a really friendly, loyal, generous, genuine guy, as opposed to the troll persona he often puts on in the media to generate hits and views. Then again, he is a fraud felon and a cheater so maybe the latter persona is the fake one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@HexRei must live close to the ghetto then :laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Except Ronda is legitimately nuts. She threw a reporter for fun, broke the dudes ribs. She is a dishonest relationship with a fellow employee. She shows little to no respect for her opponents. She says she's the best in the world. She regularly throws temper tantrums. Chael was obviously trolling, saying how he was the champ and all that.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> ...Ronda doesn't do that, though. She is mean in her remarks. She attacks with the clear intention to hurt, not to entertain, and her last acts against a really cool person everybody likes in Holm was just the proof I needed she is a bitch and money, fame and power only pointed her farther to the wrong way, straight to the cliff she ultimately fell off.


I have to agree. I think in most cases in her disputes, she was actually the antagonizer. During the weigh in she actually pulled Holm's arm down resulting in her getting punched. Some great irony there. But then she turned around and blamed Holly. Some very weird narcism, there, and it was nice to see her brought down to earth.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @HexRei must live close to the ghetto then :laugh:


His family is actually very wealthy, he grew up in West Linn which while technically its own city is really more just a very affluent suburb of Portland. They own a bunch of local businesses, Mason members, well-educated, etc.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Conor is a little nutty yeah but Ronda was saying she's the best fighter in the world. Not best mma fighter, not best female fighter but best fighter period. She had reached unprecedented levels of delusion.
> 
> I've never seen Conor injure an untrained reporter, never seem him in deceitful relationships with coworkers, never seen him boasting he's the greatest, that he can beat up heavyweights and prp boxers. Ronda was at an unseen level of delusion.


I know it's just a TV show and it's edited yada yada yada, but for me, the season of TUF she did showed exactly the type of person Ronda is. 

The difference between Ronda and Conor is that he is a genuine, approachable person and his smack talk is mostly just for show and to sell tickets. Ronda on the other hand does not come across as a nice person in any way shape or form.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> I know it's just a TV show and it's edited yada yada yada, but for me, the season of TUF she did showed exactly the type of person Ronda is.
> 
> The difference between Ronda and Conor is that he is a genuine, approachable person and his smack talk is mostly just for show and to sell tickets. Ronda on the other hand does not come across as a nice person in any way shape or form.


You could also point to the episode where the kid eating the mayo on his sandwich failed to make weight and then gave up. So Ronda to prove a point cut weight with no fight coming up, and then straight after it beat Meisha climbing the wall. An awesome reflection of professionalism and what it takes for an athlete to get to the top. 

And anyway Killz I know your just bitter cause she wouldn't sign your buttocks in 2014 :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> His family is actually very wealthy, he grew up in West Linn which while technically its own city is really more just a very affluent suburb of Portland. They own a bunch of local businesses, Mason members, well-educated, etc.


*Sigh* Dammit Hex you were supposed to get that one.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Chael Sonnen, for example, I've met him, I know people who know him well (his family is from my area), and by these accounts, he seems to be a really friendly, loyal, generous, genuine guy, as opposed to the troll persona he often puts on in the media to generate hits and views. Then again, he is a fraud felon and a cheater so maybe the latter persona is the fake one.


The US tax code is 60,000+ pages long. I doubt anyone knows everything that's in it. AFAIK, Chael broke some obscure regulation in a transaction that was otherwise perfectly legal. Its something that is more common than people might realize, big corporations fall prey to it at times when they make minor changes in their accounting practices and bookkeeping that seem reasonable which later turn out to violate obscure laws they didn't realize existed.

Chael might have been the victim of a smear campaign to ensure he never ran for office or got involved in politics. As a convicted felon any hope he had of running for office is gone. If not for that, he might never have been prosecuted.

edit - Nah Chael probably was guilty.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Holly wins this past weekend no matter what, Rhonda simply couldn't catch or corner her, but I think Rhonda looked particularly bad from the get go because her coach (and the world around her) had her convinced that she was a good striker and Rhonda maybe spent more effort than she should have trying to stand with an actual good striker, instead of going much harder for TD's. I was rooting for Rhonda, but I don't dislike Holly at all, so I was ok with the superior fighter winning that fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think Holly wins this past weekend no matter what, Rhonda simply couldn't catch or corner her, but I think Rhonda looked particularly bad from the get go because her coach (and the world around her) had her convinced that she was a good striker and Rhonda maybe spent more effort than she should have trying to stand with an actual good striker, instead of going much harder for TD's. I was rooting for Rhonda, but I don't dislike Holly at all, so I was ok with the superior fighter winning that fight.


Holly is the real story here. No one knew what she was capable of, especially looking at her UFC fights. I wondered why the other girls didn't press her and walk through her punches. Now we understand better. 

The question is, can she stay on top for a while? How does she handle wrestlers like Mesha. How does she handle taller longer women like Cat?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Imo Ronda was going for takedowns but couldn't get a grasp on Holly at all. All the fighters would stand directly in front of her, Ronda flies I'm while her opponent is standing flatfooted, spins 180 and rams her hips into theirs then tosses them. 

Holly never stayed still, she didn't really leave the opening to be tossed or grappled with so Ronda was forced to stand. She didn't throw any kicks that could be countered and most importantly Holly was pretty much focused on where Rondas feet were going most of the fight. Holly was willing to eat the left hook multiple times to get her feet out of the way, that's why Ronda didn't grapple much. Holly was gone like a phantom before she could.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Weird how this turned into a discussion about whether or not Ronda is a bitch. Ronda is defs a bitch, but this guy is a bad coach who hit the jackpot with Ronda. 

Ronda needs to hook with Freddie Roach and learn some real technique.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Sigh* Dammit Hex you were supposed to get that one.


I'd never seen that before. 10/10 Chael right there, solid 10/10.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dana might be crying inside, but the women's 135lbs division did just get a bit more interesting.

and that mythical Cyborg fight has just lost a ton of its value.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Weird how this turned into a discussion about whether or not Ronda is a bitch. Ronda is defs a bitch, but this guy is a bad coach who hit the jackpot with Ronda.
> 
> Ronda needs to hook with Freddie Roach and learn some real technique.


Roach could not teach Ronda to box Holly, any more than he could teach Couture to box Vladimir Klitschko. That's not her game. She's not a boxer and should never have appeared on Ringside mag. Getting a famous boxing trainer is a waste of time. 

Ronda needs to learn to wrestle if she's got any chance against Holm. She will never match what Holm does on the feet.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Dana might be crying inside, but the women's 135lbs division did just get a bit more interesting.
> 
> and that mythical Cyborg fight has just lost a ton of its value.


They need a 145 division, IMO. Asking Cyborg to cut that much weight is dangerous. She's one of the best fighters in the world, but she's a weight div. above. Why squared her talent? 

Plus, Ronda may not be able to make 135 in years to come.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Roach could not teach Ronda to box Holly, any more than he could teach Couture to box Vladimir Klitschko. That's not her game. She's not a boxer and should never have appeared on Ringside mag. Getting a famous boxing trainer is a waste of time.
> 
> Ronda needs to learn to wrestle if she's got any chance against Holm. She will never match what Holm does on the feet.


You have a valid point, however it is paramount to teach her what to look for and what she is doing wrong and what Holly is doing right. It's apparent Edmond didn't plan for that as he should have knowing that Holly is a world champion with a stellar team behind her. He simply stated for her to "press forward." What does that mean. Apparently it means to run in face first. I have NEVER seen this since the 90s. The "pitbull" wrestler ran into Gary Goodridge and got crucifixed to death. You have to set it up properly before you can take down or clinch. Even Fedor did his seemingly wild casting punch while he ducked under any counters and was able to clinch with the over under. 

The only two things I got right about this fight was that Holly was the superior striker and it would last two rounds...lmfao. Didn't think she could handle Ronda's judo/ground game though.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> You have a valid point, however it is paramount to teach her what to look for and what she is doing wrong and what Holly is doing right. It's apparent Edmond didn't plan for that as he should have knowing that Holly is a world champion with a stellar team behind her. He simply stated for her to "press forward." What does that mean. Apparently it means to run in face first. I have NEVER seen this since the 90s. The "pitbull" wrestler ran into Gary Goodridge and got crucifixed to death. You have to set it up properly before you can take down or clinch. Even Fedor did his seemingly wild casting punch while he ducked under any counters and was able to clinch with the over under.
> 
> The only two things I got right about this fight was that Holly was the superior striker and it would last two rounds...lmfao. Didn't think she could handle Ronda's judo/ground game though.


Wish I could claim I predated this also. I had Rousey winning, though I believed the Holly was going to be able to control the distance for a while. And if she did manage to win, it would be by decision in the midst of boos and jeers. She really is better than I ever imagined. 

The real question is, is she just that good, or is Ronda really that bad. I'd actually like to see Holly fight someone else before the rematch. That might be more telling than anything.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Wish I could claim I predated this also. I had Rousey winning, though I believed the Holly was going to be able to control the distance for a while. And if she did manage to win, it would be by decision in the midst of boos and jeers. She really is better than I ever imagined.
> 
> The real question is, is she just that good, or is Ronda really that bad. I'd actually like to see Holly fight someone else before the rematch. That might be more telling than anything.


I'm a fan, a fan of GREAT FIGHTS. When I see something this lopsided it hurts to watch unless it's your favorite fighter of course; Anderson vs Griffin. 

It can be deemed as fluky or something inherently wrong with the fighter, camp, or game planning. Ronda's striking is rudimentary. We all knew that going into the game. The fault was, NOT preparing how to get inside. I learned this from Randy Couture. I placed $50 alongside my other friend with James Toney...I know...I know. It was 5-1 odds so we would have won $500. Couldn't resist. Hell I should have plunked something down on Holly with -1800...sheesh!
Couture decided to go with the ankle pick to decrease the chances of Toney kneeing him or upper cutting him in the head. Worked to the T. 

Ronda was one dimensional in her approach. I would have imagined as a judoka she could have implemented a number of ways to attempt to keep Holly off balance and to eventually get it to the ground again. She did once. That was it though. SO, that shows that Holly just needed a trainer to teach her that. In return Ronda needs a trainer to teach her how to negate that left straight down the pipe, footwork, and how to best avoid Holly's power shots, etc. Essentially a real MMA coach. The more I think about it, the more I see the "boxing" she's learning is really more a masquerade to get her into the clinch where she wins the majority of the fight anyways. She has no kicks and most of her punches are very wild and loopy. It's not compact. I hope Tyson gives her some pointers on how to get on the inside while taking the least amount of damage. 

This was one of the most complete game plans I've witnessed in a championship fight. TJ beat Renan, after four/five round. Holly shut her down everywhere, standing, movement, cage work, clinch, throws, and nullified the ground game which is her weakest. Holly threw Ronda!!!!!!! I couldn't comprehend that til I watched the Firaz breakdown.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm a fan, a fan of GREAT FIGHTS. When I see something this lopsided it hurts to watch unless it's your favorite fighter of course; Anderson vs Griffin.
> 
> It can be deemed as fluky or something inherently wrong with the fighter, camp, or game planning. Ronda's striking is rudimentary. We all knew that going into the game. The fault was, NOT preparing how to get inside. I learned this from Randy Couture. I placed $50 alongside my other friend with James Toney...I know...I know. It was 5-1 odds so we would have won $500. Couldn't resist. Hell I should have plunked something down on Holly with -1800...sheesh!
> Couture decided to go with the ankle pick to decrease the chances of Toney kneeing him or upper cutting him in the head. Worked to the T.
> ...


I can't even picture Ronda throwing a roundhouse or employing muay thai. Just can't see it. She does have great power if she can land, and she has a decent chin.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Sigh* Dammit Hex you were supposed to get that one.


Well, that's officially the best and funniest promo I ever watched. I miss Chael, his comedic ability is unmatched in mma that's for sure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@Ape City and @rabakill it's easily the funniest moment ever in MMA. The dude's delivery and not batting an eyelid even though he knew it was off the top gold, priceless.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Well, that's officially the best and funniest promo I ever watched. I miss Chael, his comedic ability is unmatched in mma that's for sure.


Yep. I never liked the buy but I miss him too. He was comedy gold.

Now we have clowns like McNugget trying so hard it's not even amusing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@dudeabides you able to install something that automatically blocks anyone who says "McNugget".

McGregor is cracking at insulting people and shutting them down. It's pretty telling I find that the guys who hate him and don't get his humour consider "McNugget" to be insulting someone and shutting them down. I bet half of you have made a Lucky Charms joke too.


----------

